# N.s.w R1 license Records



## danyjv (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello every one I'm pretty new to the licensing thing and I'm sure it's all ready been asked but I couldn't find it. When I bought my spotted Python I logged on to the Ebook and filled out the questions its asked ( who I bought it of, there licence number, snakes gender etc) . Is that all that needs to be done ? As I keep seeing it say in other places that records need to be lodge every April and wasn't sure if there was more info to send or ifs that's it ... Thanks in advance for your help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingsReptiles (Aug 8, 2016)

that info stays in your species records until april then you have to lodge it go to the lodgements section


----------



## danyjv (Aug 8, 2016)

Ok no worries thanks for your help... It seemed to easy so I wasn't sure ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

